# Problème vidéoprojecteur acer X110 et usb



## adams2 (4 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je viens d'acheter un vidéoprojecteur Acer modèle X110 et je souhaitez le brancher en USB sur mon macbook.

Le problème est qu'il ne me le détecte pas ou plutôt, qu'il me le lance comme un clavier.

Je n'arrive pas à trouver sur internet si on peu faire un branchement par usb ou s'il faut passer obligatoirement par les branchement plus classique ?

Merci d'avance de votre aide,
Damien


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Septembre 2010)

adams2 a dit:


> Je n'arrive pas à trouver sur internet si on peu faire un branchement par usb ou s'il faut passer obligatoirement par les branchement plus classique ?



Ben tu n'as pas du chercher bien loin, parce qu'en deux minutes, j'ai trouver sur le site d'Acer le guide de démarrage rapide qui indique clairement que seul le X116 peut être connecté en USB, mais pas le X110 !


----------

